# Titan Industrial trash pump reveiws



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry for misposting this yesterday...the site was acting funny jumping around...

I'm looking at the Titan TP300 trash pump for transfering water from the river on my property, to holding ponds (one built, 3 to go) for irrigation pourposes...to get the water closer to where it's needed so to speak... not to mention the additional head caused by just getting up to the ponds precludes irrigating direct. 

Do any of you have any experience wit the Titan products? I can not find any 'allowable head data' ....They seem a bit left of center to me, but i can find no reveiw data so far.. Thanks...


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

hmmm without head information,, its like i could say my 83 f250 truck can go 180 MPH.....and it could off a cliff.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you can possibly get electric to the site I would be looking for an electric pump. When I had my fish farm I pumped millions of gallons of water and hands down electric is cheaper and more convenient. Depending on topography you can sometimes put the pump closer to your electric supply and run a long intake. My largest ponds were 2 1/2 acres and I pumped them out with a 1/2 hp shallow well pump. Since the deepest holes were on the far end I ran 4" thin wall pvc for the 400+' of intake pipe. The lift was only about 6-7' and I was pumping about 50 gal/min.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah head info would be nice... comparable cheap pumps are in the 80 range...my lift is less than 60' according to 'Google altitude finder'.....

I only intend to move water from the creek to the ponds. Then actually pressure up the irrigation lines with submersible well pumps, or booster pumps (have both currently). I have done this in the past... take a pick up wheel with a tire inflated on it and drop the pump under it using it as a float and support for the pump.. 

It's not feasible to get power down to the creek at this time.

The titan issue comes up becasue I had a 14' Semi V bottom boat on CL, and a guy is trying to trade me a brand new pump for it... actual value probably equal when you look at 6-800 for the new pumps... listed at 1700, but they are on ebay etc for less... 

I was really looking for more of a 'I have used them and they are junk/great' type of thing...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

60' is a pretty good lift. What does the pump specs say about output at that much head? Plus you are going to need to add the amount of pipe friction for the length of pipe from the water to the ponds. There are online calculators for the different types and sizes of pipe.


----------



## NancyWVa (Mar 7, 2014)

dont they have a ram pump that works because of water running through it and push water out a hose at pressure to where you want water no electric needed?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes there are ram pumps but I think they require a lot of water pressure to work and don't pump a large volume. If you have a stream with lots of slope they can be used for pumping small amounts of water.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

The pump specs don't give a head #..... according to the online calculators TDHL is around 70'..... like i said before comparable pumps are at around 85 or so... If i increase the discharge to 4" it cuts it in half roughly...

Ram pumps are great, but require a certain amount of fall to work properly, and overcome head issues.... I have less than a foot of fall on the portion of creek that i own...and daming is out as it is in violation of existing COE regs.... 

My thinking is to eventually have 4 ponds that i keep full from the creek with the trash pump at my convienience, when there is excess water available.... to start the summer with if i can get the other 3 built how i want them, a bit over a million gallons in reserve.... to start the irrigation season....

I was just wondering if anyone had used one before... my last one was a 2" honda motor... it was an awesome little pump... did a great job. just wore it smooth out irrigating tomatoes several years ago... i pumped into a 1500 gallon tank, then irrigated with 2 submersable pumps from that tank.... Starting at full by the end of an hour and a half, the trash pump would be losing the battle..


----------

